# Dodge to buyback 500,000 ram trucks



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Dam,largest recall ever? Lmao
https://www.yahoo.com/autos/s/ap-sources-fiat-chrysler-buy-back-300-000-215649585--finance.html

Sent from my A1-840FHD using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

this could crush them

500,000 X 1,000 = $500 million and I know they are dodge trucks, but they are probably worth at least 10 times that.....and that is $5 BILLION and if they are worth $20,000 that is $10 BILLION

that has to hurt


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Does Dodge/Chrysler have any bailout money left?


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Does Dodge/Chrysler have any bailout money left?


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

That's a lot of $$$$$$$$!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Worthless article without models and years mentioned. I own a 2012 1500.
Not the OPs fault. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

txbred said:


> Worthless article without models and years mentioned. I own a 2012 1500.
> Not the OPs fault. Thanks for posting.


That is what I thought. If its the real deal I don't see how they can survive?


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

txbred said:


> Worthless article without models and years mentioned. I own a 2012 1500.
> Not the OPs fault. Thanks for posting.


From Yahoo https://www.yahoo.com/autos/fiat-chrysler-must-pay-105-million-for-recall-125132053047.html

Models included in the buyback offer are certain Ram 1500s from 2009 to 2012; the Ram 1500 Mega Cab 4 by 4 from 2008; and the Ram 2500 4 by 4, 3500 4 by 4, 4500 4 by 4, and 5500 4 by 4, all from 2008 through 2012. Also part of the offer are 2009 Chrysler Aspen and Dodge Durango SUVs and the Dodge Dakota pickup from 2009 through 2011.


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

That's a lot of money. Will Chrysler survive or will tax payers end up paying the bill some how?


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

txbred said:


> Worthless article without models and years mentioned. I own a 2012 1500.
> Not the OPs fault. Thanks for posting.


There's a little button at the bottom that says "Read More", it reveals the end of article.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

TexasVines said:


> this could crush them
> 
> 500,000 X 1,000 = $500 million and I know they are dodge trucks, but they are probably worth at least 10 times that.....and that is $5 BILLION and if they are worth $20,000 that is $10 BILLION
> 
> that has to hurt


Where are you seeing what them give you? We've got a 12' 250 4x diesel thats on their list that they'd have to give me a chitload more than the 20k you have listed on their high side.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

goatchze said:


> There's a little button at the bottom that says "Read More", it reveals the end of article.


I read the whole article. This is the only mention of years: "Some of the recalls date to 2013"

Nelson posted models. Thanks. I might be in the clear. Mine is a single cab 5.7 Hemi rocket!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

sotexhookset said:


> Where are you seeing what them give you? We've got a 12' 250 4x diesel thats on their list that they'd have to give me a chitload more than the 20k you have listed on their high side.


That number was just thrown out there as an example for and older 1500.

"It's unclear just how many Rams the automaker will have to repurchase, but the cash outlay could be substantial. According to Kelly Blue Book, a 2010 Dodge Ram 1500 -- one of the smaller, less-expensive trucks involved in the recalls -- could fetch $20,000 in a dealer trade-in, assuming the truck has 60,000 miles on it and is in "good" condition. At that rate, if Chrysler had to buy back even a quarter of the trucks at issue, it could spend $2.5 billion."

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2015...s-must-offer-to-buy-back-500000/?intcmp=hpbt4


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I sure hope it don't cost the taxpayers but I bet it will. I also hope it don't put them out of business. Who would we have to laugh at?

I have a feeling we will need JQ to do a butthurt tune before this thread finally dies!


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice use of TARP Funds by Chrysler apparently since the period of time coincides with receipt of Tax monies from Obama.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

I thought TARP was for toxic assets. Like bad mortgage bundles. I may be wrong. Its been hard keeping up with all of obams cronie spending bills.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

So how do they base the value? Is it a straight price ? I was thinking of people who jacked up there trucks and put alot of money into them vs a guy who left it stock?


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> Where are you seeing what them give you? We've got a 12' 250 4x diesel thats on their list that they'd have to give me a chitload more than the 20k you have listed on their high side.


like was explained a couple of post above I was using that as LOW BALL numbers just to have an idea of what this could end up costing Fiat

I agree there could be a lot of trucks that cost them well over that

maybe I need to hit the junk yards and get some "rebuilders" back on the road real quick haha :rotfl::dance:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

nelson6500 said:


> From Yahoo http://www.yahoo.com/autos/fiat-chrysler-must-pay-105-million-for-recall-125132053047.html
> 
> Models included in the buyback offer are certain Ram 1500s from 2009 to 2012; the Ram 1500 Mega Cab 4 by 4 from 2008; and the Ram 2500 4 by 4, 3500 4 by 4, 4500 4 by 4, and 5500 4 by 4, all from 2008 through 2012. Also part of the offer are 2009 Chrysler Aspen and Dodge Durango SUVs and the Dodge Dakota pickup from 2009 through 2011.


Dang it! I have a 2008.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

TexasVines said:


> like was explained a couple of post above I was using that as LOW BALL numbers just to have an idea of what this could end up costing Fiat
> 
> I agree there could be a lot of trucks that cost them well over that
> 
> maybe I need to hit the junk yards and get some "rebuilders" back on the road real quick haha :rotfl::dance:


Your low ball number is probably pretty accurate,the end user you and me will be the ones that take it in the shorts,not fiat


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a 2012 3500 4x4, and it looks like it is covered. It just happens to be in the shop right now. Hmm. Might be time to go back to Chevy.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Belinda said:


> I have a 2012 3500 4x4, and it looks like it is covered. It just happens to be in the shop right now. Hmm. Might be time to go back to Chevy.


Lol. This was our first dodge purchase in quite a few years since the old 5.9's back when we were a start up. All Chevy and Fords so this was the first dodge with the newer diesel to give it a shot. Decent truck so far I guess for minimal hauling weight wise but I'll be ****** if we 'have to' give it up for safety reasons per their dollar offer. I don't see that happening on my end without a bit of 'loud talk' if need be.


----------



## seadoons (Jul 4, 2012)

The term "buy back" doesn't mean they will give you what you paid for it. Basically they would give you the option of fixing the truck or giving you the trade in value for it which means you have to go out and buy something else. It also said that the vehicles they "buy back" would be repaired and sold.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Fiat has been trying to "Strong Arm" GM to purchase them. Wonder if the Feds will now require this to keep an Italian auto mfg to stay afloat in order to "Save or create" those jobs?:headknock


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Are they gonna send out recalls to have the trucks fixed are what? I like my dodge & if they will fixs it I'm good with that.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Seeing that we're talking about Dodges, they will probably only offer scrap value since they are disposable trucks. LOL!

If they really wanted to make things right, they'd go back two decades and pay back all of their customers who had to replace transmissions. They'd owe me for three over a span of two years and only 32k miles. POS trucks...never again!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

shadman said:


> seeing that we're talking about dodges, they will probably only offer scrap value since they are disposable trucks. Lol!


easy now!


----------



## AINT SKEERED (Jul 6, 2013)

http://recalls.mopar.com/

Anyone have a specific list of buyback trucks or a different way to tell besides that link?


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

ShadMan said:


> Seeing that we're talking about Dodges, they will probably only offer scrap value since they are disposable trucks. LOL!
> 
> If they really wanted to make things right, they'd go back two decades and pay back all of their customers who had to replace transmissions. They'd owe me for three over a span of two years and only 32k miles. POS trucks...never again!


i used to have a 1996 Ram Laramie 1500, 5.9 Magnum, automatic trans. When i was NOT on the highway or going over 55, i would always turn OFF the over-drive by hitting the button.

The transmission finally went out, after some 360,000 miles. the only service it saw was fresh fluid and a flush every 100,000. And the only engine work was a new timing chain at 200,000. I hated to put that truck down. But it was time.

and your trucks......?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

2-f350's with over 500K miles each. just sayin....


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

That's horrible! But all I see is talk about fixing the trucks or buying them back! There were other items purchased besides just a truck! How can the owners maintain their Guts and Glory status without a goat head on the tailgate as proof of purchase? 

This could get complicated quick!


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Hope this doesn't affect too many 2 coolers. Good luck.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

From what I understand, it's only for the trucks and Jeeps with adjustable air suspension. And totally separate from the airbag issue.


----------



## Aadams31 (Dec 4, 2008)

Man I have a 2011 Ram 1500 Outdoors-man edition. I just called a dodge dealership in River Oaks and he looked up my vin number and said nothing came up under recalls for the truck. I wonder if it is not in the data base yet because this is so recent. He also said i should probably give Chrystler a call. 

I really hope everything is alright with my truck cause I love this thing!!


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Pocketfisherman said:


> From what I understand, it's only for the trucks and Jeeps with adjustable air suspension. And totally separate from the airbag issue.


Its about the N62 recall on the tie rod ends and steering linkage on the trucks and the fuel tank on the older jeepsâ€¦. I have a 2008 2500,,, I took mine in for the recall last year but they didn't fix anything,,, just inspected it and sent me on my way,,, Im hoping mine isn't involved in thisâ€¦.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

txbred said:


> i used to have a 1996 Ram Laramie 1500, 5.9 Magnum, automatic trans. When i was NOT on the highway or going over 55, i would always turn OFF the over-drive by hitting the button.
> 
> The transmission finally went out, after some 360,000 miles. the only service it saw was fresh fluid and a flush every 100,000. And the only engine work was a new timing chain at 200,000. I hated to put that truck down. But it was time.
> 
> and your trucks......?


'01 and '03, 1500s with 5.9L 360, auto trans. Bought both new. Lost tranny in '01 with 8k miles towing a 3500lb boat in 3rd gear during typical towing acceleration from a stop light. Another major transmission issue at 19k miles that required complete rebuild. Sold truck. Bought the '03 and dumped tranny at 6500 miles. Sold truck and swore off Dodges.

Dad had a 2008 2500 Cummins 5.9 with auto trans (I warned him before he bought a Dodge) and lost tranny on boat ramp pulling empty trailer out of the water with 80k miles on the truck (very rare towing). I had to drive to Corsicana to pull his boat out of the water with my Ford. He noted on the drive home how much better my truck pulled his boat and is now a Ford man.

To Dodge's credit, Dad had a '89 Ram Charger (318/auto) that had over 300k miles with very few significant issues (peeling paint at 40k miles and ongoing power window/lock issues) aside from typical maintenance and was still running pretty well aside from occasional overheating issues when he sold it. Being as I was a teenager when he owned it, I can also vouch for the comfort and space in the back when you folded up the back seat. 

Those are my personal dealings with Dodge...not hearsay. I won't even go into the issues with Chryslers my family has owned through the years or into the stories I heard back when I was a Dodge salesman.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Obammy will helpem out again. Gubment motors to the rescue!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> That's horrible! But all I see is talk about fixing the trucks or buying them back! There were other items purchased besides just a truck! How can the owners maintain their Guts and Glory status without a goat head on the tailgate as proof of purchase?
> 
> This could get complicated quick!


Sounds like a jealous Ford owner. Roasted any marshmellows over an open Ford fire lately?:rotfl:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

LouieB said:


> Sounds like a jealous Ford owner. Roasted any marshmellows over an open Ford fire lately?:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ford truck recalls? What is that sound? Ohhhh....that's crickets.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

LouieB said:


> Sounds like a jealous Ford owner. Roasted any marshmellows over an open Ford fire lately?:rotfl:


Weinies son...weinies! All new Fords come with a bag of weinies and a loaf of bread to hold you over till help arrives! :rotfl:

Talk about recalls...a week after my second one burned Tomball Ford sent me a letter saying the part had came in for my cruise control! I had been driving the truck for 2 years without cruise control because they disconnected it so it wouldn't catch on fire!


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

when I sold care briefly (feel free to hold that against me) there was a little used car manager with a bit of short mans disease that looked a bit like Little Enos from Smokey and The Bandit

one Monday we were in the weekly sales meeting and it was just getting started and they were talking about the Windstars having a 5 star crash rating and they showed a little video of some minivans of different brands getting PULLED by the cable down the test track for the front quarter impact test

after the Dodge went the little manager guy blurted out "it only took them 3 transmissions to get down there" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

I still laugh when I think about it today and it was all the funnier from him


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Weinies son...weinies! All new Fords come with a bag of weinies and a loaf of bread to hold you over till help arrives! :rotfl:


Steve, your Ford is really old if it came with weinies. Today they build in a FM-200 fire suppression system under the hood.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

mstrelectricman said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ford truck recalls? What is that sound? Ohhhh....that's crickets.


Lol. Yep


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I was wrong, it's on the steering components, not the air suspension.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

I'd be happy if they just gave me the money to totally fix my truck, it seems like every month I'm having to worry about what Bulls I'm going to put a week behind to fix my truck, it's actually messed up this very moment because of the shift solenoid and only works in 4th gear, which seems to big a very very common issue with my year truck, so I have to wait until next week to fix it when I get paid, also it happened to have happened while I'm in the process of buying new a house so that hurts a little more than usual, I love dodges but I'll never own another one, they can have the d*amn thing and I'll take one of them 6.7 fords thank you, and mine is the 09 Dodge Ram 1500 4x4 big horn edition, it's amazing how many things are wrong with that truck, go on goggle and type that year and make and look at the 20 something thousand pages that come up with problems and recalls


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

TheRooster said:


> I'd be happy if they just gave me the money to totally fix my truck, it seems like every month I'm having to worry about what Bulls I'm going to put a week behind to fix my truck, it's actually messed up this very moment because of the shift solenoid and only works in 4th gear, which seems to big a very very common issue with my year truck, so I have to wait until next week to fix it when I get paid, also it happened to have happened while I'm in the process of buying new a house so that hurts a little more than usual, I love dodges but I'll never own another one, they can have the d*amn thing and I'll take one of them 6.7 fords thank you, and mine is the 09 Dodge Ram 1500 4x4 big horn edition, it's amazing how many things are wrong with that truck, go on goggle and type that year and make and look at the 20 something thousand pages that come up with problems and recalls


Love the sound of crickets in the evening! :rotfl:


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

txbred said:


> Worthless article without models and years mentioned. I own a 2012 1500.
> 
> Not the OPs fault. Thanks for posting.


It does have the years. It looks to be 2008 to 2012


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

My uncle is tryin his hand at his 2nd 6.7. Hopefully it last more than 3 years like the last one. How many of you would believe a stock 6.0 PS lasted longer than a 6.7? These aren't grocery getters either. Very rarely does either leave the house without what I would guess is 8,000lbs.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Buy em back cheap and sell em for more.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

ShadMan said:


> '01 and '03, 1500s with 5.9L 360, auto trans. Bought both new. Lost tranny in '01 with 8k miles towing a 3500lb boat in 3rd gear during typical towing acceleration from a stop light. Another major transmission issue at 19k miles that required complete rebuild. Sold truck. Bought the '03 and dumped tranny at 6500 miles. Sold truck and swore off Dodges.
> 
> Dad had a 2008 2500 Cummins 5.9 with auto trans (I warned him before he bought a Dodge) and lost tranny on boat ramp pulling empty trailer out of the water with 80k miles on the truck (very rare towing). I had to drive to Corsicana to pull his boat out of the water with my Ford. He noted on the drive home how much better my truck pulled his boat and is now a Ford man.
> 
> ...


I guess ive just been lucky. I do hear horror stories of bad transmissions, oil pumps, and other costly big ticket items on Dodges, and would agree that they will ruin a truck rep in the eyes of the guy shelling out the coin to get them running again.

Most guys know how to maintain their trucks. But on the other hand, some guys never check their oil, trans fluid, tire pressure. and they wonder why stuff breaks. Im not accusing you or anyone on this thread of this. Just what ive seen over the recent years.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

May already be posted, but you can go to this site and check active recalls on any make of vehicle......

http://www.safercar.gov/


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

I like my Dodge Truck. I will be honest and say that I had an ATS performance tranny put in it at about 80K. That tranny is a beast. Other than the dash that cracks, which I put an aftermarket cap on, it has been a good truck. The Cummins never lets me down.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

ChuChu said:


> May already be posted, but you can go to this site and check active recalls on any make of vehicle......
> 
> http://www.safercar.gov/


I wish it would cool down some so I would quit reading these threads & get back to work.
Anyway if there is a recall is there some kind of law that dodge has to contact you & fixs your truck?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

'05 342,000 miles
'10 268,000 miles
'13 114,000 miles
and a '15 52,000 miles

All 4 still rollin without a single problem.


:brew:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


> Love the sound of crickets in the evening! :rotfl:


Sorry old dood! Must spread.:rotfl:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> '05 342,000 miles
> '10 268,000 miles
> '13 114,000 miles
> and a '15 52,000 miles
> ...


Aside from ugly?  :cheers: I hear when you keep the mirrors in towing mode while not towing it makes the tranny last longer - oh, and it looks really cool. 

Seriously, though, I believe yours have all been manual trans, right? Dodge's p!ss poor auto trans has always been my biggest complaint, aside from the fact they are the ugliest trucks ever built.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

ShadMan said:


> Aside from ugly?  :cheers: I hear when you keep the mirrors in towing mode while not towing it makes the tranny last longer - oh, and it looks really cool.
> 
> Seriously, though, I believe yours have all been manual trans, right? Dodge's p!ss poor auto trans has always been my biggest complaint, aside from the fact they are the ugliest trucks ever built.


Yeah the 6.0 and 6.4 were really great trucks. Uh huh


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

ShadMan said:


> Aside from ugly?  :cheers: I hear when you keep the mirrors in towing mode while not towing it makes the tranny last longer - oh, and it looks really cool.
> 
> Seriously, though, I believe yours have all been manual trans, right? Dodge's p!ss poor auto trans has always been my biggest complaint, aside from the fact they are the ugliest trucks ever built.


That's why Ford, Chevy, and even Toyota trucks try to look like Dodges. They copy the front end design, tail tights are almost identical, and tailgates. Dodge trucks set the trend as far as features go. The first time i saw the new F250 back in like 2000 or something, i thought i was looking at a Dodge until i noticed it was a 3/4 ton. Then i laughed my butt off. Following a new Toyota the other day, i thought it was a Dodge. the back end is identical.

Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

txbred said:


> That's why Ford, Chevy, and even Toyota trucks try to look like Dodges. They copy the front end design, tail tights are almost identical, and tailgates. Dodge trucks set the trend as far as features go. The first time i saw the new F250 back in like 2000 or something, i thought i was looking at a Dodge until i noticed it was a 3/4 ton. Then i laughed my butt off. Following a new Toyota the other day, i thought it was a Dodge. the back end is identical.
> 
> Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery.


 Now that is funny right there!  :rotfl:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

ShadMan said:


> Aside from ugly?  :cheers: I hear when you keep the mirrors in towing mode while not towing it makes the tranny last longer - oh, and it looks really cool.
> 
> Seriously, though, I believe yours have all been manual trans, right? Dodge's p!ss poor auto trans has always been my biggest complaint, aside from the fact they are the ugliest trucks ever built.


I resent that.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

CORNHUSKER said:


> '05 342,000 miles
> '10 268,000 miles
> '13 114,000 miles
> and a '15 52,000 miles
> ...


I believe it!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Now that is funny right there!  :rotfl:


I got a big laugh outa that too! If all the other brands are tryin to look like a dudge then why aren't they all just as ugly:question::rotfl:


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

mstrelectricman said:


> I got a big laugh outa that too! If all the other brands are tryin to look like a dudge then why aren't they all just as ugly:question::rotfl:


When i start painting houses for a living, i'll buy a Chevy.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Aside from ugly?  :cheers: I hear when you keep the mirrors in towing mode while not towing it makes the tranny last longer - oh, and it looks really cool.
> 
> Seriously, though, I believe yours have all been manual trans, right? Dodge's p!ss poor auto trans has always been my biggest complaint, aside from the fact they are the ugliest trucks ever built.


'05 was a hand shaker, rest are auto's. Just been lucky I guess.

:brew:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

txbred said:


> That's why Ford, Chevy, and even Toyota trucks try to look like Dodges. They copy the front end design, tail tights are almost identical, and tailgates. Dodge trucks set the trend as far as features go. The first time i saw the new F250 back in like 2000 or something, i thought i was looking at a Dodge until i noticed it was a 3/4 ton. Then i laughed my butt off. Following a new Toyota the other day, i thought it was a Dodge. the back end is identical.
> 
> Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery.


Dodge has redesigned twice since the last Ford redesign, so I'm not sure what you're referring to here. Toyotas do look like Dodges...neither look like a real truck. There's a reason Dodge sells fewer trucks than Ford and Chevy even though they are the cheapest of the three. 



gom1 said:


> Yeah the 6.0 and 6.4 were really great trucks. Uh huh


I've had both. Did you? Actually, the 6.4s are extremely popular these days with the modding community.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

txbred said:


> That's why Ford, Chevy, and even Toyota trucks try to look like Dodges. They copy the front end design, tail tights are almost identical, and tailgates. Dodge trucks set the trend as far as features go. The first time i saw the new F250 back in like 2000 or something, i thought i was looking at a Dodge until i noticed it was a 3/4 ton. Then i laughed my butt off. Following a new Toyota the other day, i thought it was a Dodge. the back end is identical.
> 
> Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery.


Youre confused with ford and king ranch interiors ie. Laramie interior. Toyoto 1798, gms version i dont know what its called.

Gm copied dodge tail lights but there aint nothing ford copied on a dodge.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

goodwood said:


> Youre confused with ford and king ranch interiors ie. Laramie interior. Toyoto 1798, gms version i dont know what its called.
> 
> Gm copied dodge tail lights but there aint nothing ford copied on a dodge.


Ford copied the pronounced snout and set back head lamps that dodge came out with in the 90's. You know, the big rig look they all tried to imitate.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

CORNHUSKER said:


> '05 342,000 miles
> '10 268,000 miles
> '13 114,000 miles
> and a '15 52,000 miles
> ...


Are you the goat whisper?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I have had good luck with Dodge, 2001 RAM, 348K. Finally bit the dust, Was going to get a new Ram, but dodge would not budge any on the sticker price, The best I could do was approx 1K off. 
Ended up getting a Ford, because they were willing to haggle.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

whiskey1 said:


> Ford copied the pronounced snout and set back head lamps that dodge came out with in the 90's. You know, the big rig look they all tried to imitate.


Ford looks nothing like a dodge especially the front end.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

goodwood said:


> Ford looks nothing like a dodge especially the front end.


Neither does my Chevy! Statistics don't lie, Dodge products have always been toward the bottom in reliability, those of you who have the good ones, congrats! I will say the Cummins is one bad azzz engine though!


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

whiskey1 said:


> Ford copied the pronounced snout and set back head lamps that dodge came out with in the 90's. You know, the big rig look they all tried to imitate.


This is what i was referring to. Dodge came out with the big rig hood/fender look early 90s. Then i saw a new Ford 3/4 ton, and thought i was looking at a Dodge. This was late 90s, maybe around 1999, 2000. So yea Ford kinda bit on Dodge's front end design.

The new Chevy truck is the ugliest truck on the road. whats with the ********* head lights? It looks hideous to say the least.

They all look like Dodge's from the rear. Same tail lights, same tailgate features.

Imitation....you know the rest.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

Ford also copied that offset in the front windows from a well known big rig manufacturer.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

whiskey1 said:


> Ford also copied that offset in the front windows from a well known big rig manufacturer.


I didn't like that design at first, but its grown on me. My dad has a 2002 with the sought-after engine. Its a nice truck, and very powerful.

He put a bullydog tuner on it and gained about 110 more HPs. He thought he could drag me down the road. lol, i asked him if he forgot i have a Hemi.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

txbred said:


> This is what i was referring to. Dodge came out with the big rig hood/fender look early 90s. Then i saw a new Ford 3/4 ton, and thought i was looking at a Dodge. This was late 90s, maybe around 1999, 2000. So yea Ford kinda bit on Dodge's front end design.
> 
> The new Chevy truck is the ugliest truck on the road. whats with the ********* head lights? It looks hideous to say the least.
> 
> ...


Lots of people are buying those ugly new GM trucks, lucky for GM alot of people think otherwise.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

SSST said:


> Lots of people are buying those ugly new GM trucks, lucky for GM alot of people think otherwise.


the housing market has recovered. So there are more painters out there painting houses. :rotfl:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

SSST said:


> Neither does my Chevy! Statistics don't lie, Dodge products have always been toward the bottom in reliability, those of you who have the good ones, congrats! I will say the Cummins is one bad azzz engine though!


Hemi, ain't to shabby either. 
I think it's more of a my truck is better than your truck deal. Any & all of them break. I could write a book on this subject.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> I believe it!


ell oh ell



Jay Baker said:


> Are you the goat whisper?


*whisperer


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

whistler!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

jc said:


> whistler!


Bawhaaahaaaaa


----------



## pevodog (Aug 10, 2014)

Has dodge ever done anything about those dashboards crumbling after a couple of years? I'd never buy a GM because of the way the federal government screwed their bond holders to save union benefits during Obama's handout. Chrysler isn't much better, only by the grace of Obama and a crappy Italian automaker are they still in business. Ford, by default, because they are the only automaker that can stand on their own two feet.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

pevodog said:


> Has dodge ever done anything about those dashboards crumbling after a couple of years? I'd never buy a GM because of the way the federal government screwed their bond holders to save union benefits during Obama's handout. Chrysler isn't much better, only by the grace of Obama and a crappy Italian automaker are they still in business. Ford, by default, because they are the only automaker that can stand on their own two feet.


My 96 dash is trashed. I could hide a watermelon in the cracks. Best bet is a scrap yard, but those are prob just as bad.

Not to mention Delphi employees loosing their entire 401(k) value when GM stock was driven into the ground. GM got 140 million in bailout money, that went to the unions, that then went back into the democrat party thru contributions. Scratch my back, I'll scratch yours kinda thing. Taxpyers are always screwed when gov gets involved. obie owed the unions, since they helped him get elected.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

SSST said:


> Neither does my Chevy! Statistics don't lie, *Dodge products have always been toward the bottom in reliability*, those of you who have the good ones, congrats! I will say the Cummins is one bad azzz engine though!


Is that why they offer the best warranty?
I don't really care what anyone drives. You pay for it buy what you want. 
I bought a 2002 Dodge because it was the best deal for what I wanted. Traded it in Sat. with 221,000 miles on it. Put a computer module in it at about 90k and other than brakes at 120k and regular maintenance that's all I had to do.
I bought another one basically just like it. Not because I love Dodge but because it was appr. 6,000. cheaper than Ford. 
I'm talking about 1/2 ton gassers.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I Fall In said:


> Is that why they offer the best warranty?


No, they do that because they are the cheapest, yet still the worst selling, and are trying to boost sales. Problem is, they'll require more bailout money to keep them going once all those trucks come back for warranty repairs. Hyundai has the best warranties in the entire auto industry, but that doesn't mean they are good vehicles.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

whiskey1 said:


> Ford copied the pronounced snout and set back head lamps that dodge came out with in the 90's. You know, the big rig look they all tried to imitate.


You mean the way Dodge copied Ford's "retro" Mustang and TBird styles when they came out with the Charger and Challenger? I will say that Dodge did the "big rig" look first, and when it started growing on people, others followed. Same can be said of the first car that had tailfins, automatic transmission, etc. That doesn't mean a Ford looks anything like a POS Dodge, though, any more than the Challenger looks like a Mustang.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

ShadMan said:


> No, they do that because they are the cheapest, yet still the worst selling, and are trying to boost sales. Problem is, they'll require more bailout money to keep them going once all those trucks come back for warranty repairs. Hyundai has the best warranties in the entire auto industry, but that doesn't mean they are good vehicles.


OK that makes sense. 
Let's build an inferior product and back it with a better warranty than our competitors. While we're at it let's sell it cheaper as well. According to you they shouldn't be in business.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

ShadMan said:


> You mean the way Dodge copied Ford's "retro" Mustang and TBird styles when they came out with the Charger and Challenger? I will say that Dodge did the "big rig" look first, and when it started growing on people, others followed. Same can be said of the first car that had tailfins, automatic transmission, etc. That doesn't mean a Ford looks anything like a POS Dodge, though, any more than the Challenger looks like a Mustang.


Lmao. You're that annoying one at a bar that suddenly finds himself drinking alone. It's just a truck.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

whiskey1 said:


> Lmao. It's just a truck.


No...if you practically live in/on it, it's more like a good horse!


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

ShadMan said:


> You mean the way Dodge copied Ford's "retro" Mustang and TBird styles when they came out with the Charger and Challenger? I will say that Dodge did the "big rig" look first, and when it started growing on people, others followed. Same can be said of the first car that had tailfins, automatic transmission, etc. That doesn't mean a Ford looks anything like a POS Dodge, though, any more than the Challenger looks like a Mustang.


you mean the way Ford and GM copied Chrysler's retro Prowler and PT Cruiser when they came out with the mudstain, tbird, or GMs ugly yellow wagon thingy? Sorry, the name escapes me.

Chrysler started the whole retro fad. check your dates.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> No...if you practically live in/on it, it's more like a good horse!


 You live in a horse? That must get cramped.


----------



## pevodog (Aug 10, 2014)

I Fall In said:


> OK that makes sense.
> Let's build an inferior product and back it with a better warranty than our competitors. While we're at it let's sell it cheaper as well. According to you they shouldn't be in business.


They shouldn't be in business, they were bailed out in 1980 and 2008 by the federal government. They should have died 35 years ago and again 7 years ago.Crony capitalism at it's finest. Without the government they will fail again.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I Fall In said:


> Is that why they offer the best warranty?
> I don't really care what anyone drives. You pay for it buy what you want.
> I bought a 2002 Dodge because it was the best deal for what I wanted. Traded it in Sat. with 221,000 miles on it. Put a computer module in it at about 90k and other than brakes at 120k and regular maintenance that's all I had to do.
> I bought another one basically just like it. Not because I love Dodge but because it was appr. 6,000. cheaper than Ford.
> I'm talking about 1/2 ton gassers.


Idk why they offer the best warranty, just throwing the facts out there, check that out for yourself if you doubt me. There has to be a reason a Dodge is 5-6k cheaper for similar gassers compared to Ford or GM, you get what you pay for. But, like you said, it's not my money, buy what you want.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

dwilliams35 said:


> You live in a horse? That must get cramped.


Trojan!


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Just checked chryslers website and put my vin number in, was surprised at some of the recalls on my truck, apparently there's a tie rod issue that could wreck me, awesome, yup, they can definitely have this ***** thing back, looking at is this very moment wishing I didn't owe on it so I could try my hands at some tanerite, and my last post wasn't bashing GM/Chevy, I love those truck as well, but the last ford I owned I loved, great ride, lots of room, and I had the 4.7L engine and to my surprise when I pulled my boats it still did extremely well on gas, wasn't a speed demon by any means but didn't need to be, went on a fishing trip and left la Porte with a 18' towered shallow sport to lafitte Louisiana, didn't have to put gas in it until we hit Lafayette, and still just had under a half tank, I was shocked, and my buddy has the 6.7l diesel and I love that truck and one ride in it made my mind up that I had to have one, now just have to pray that my truck makes the list of "certain Rams" that they're calling for, blah


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I think highly of their reliability. '98 had one problem (covered under warranty). I still have two 2004s (2500 & 3500) that have never had a problem. In addition, I have three Jeeps ('01 Wrangler & two '08 Liberties) and none of them have ever had a problem. 

All of them are/were 4X4s. Between them, they have a total of 850K miles with 1 major problem... When I replace the 3500 next year, it will be a Dodge.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

ShadMan said:


> Aside from ugly?  :cheers: I hear when you keep the mirrors in towing mode while not towing it makes the tranny last longer - oh, and it looks really cool.
> 
> Seriously, though, I believe yours have all been manual trans, right? Dodge's p!ss poor auto trans has always been my biggest complaint, aside from the fact they are the ugliest trucks ever built.


LOL :rotfl: Coming back from a job we have in Corpus today on HWY 37 North, i saw a newer Ram dully towing a 30+Foot Gooseneck trailer and he didn't have his tow mirrors deployed.  I wanted to tell him but he was headed south, i also wish i could have got a picture of it. I still can't believe it. :rotfl:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

w_r_ranch said:


> I think highly of their reliability. '98 had one problem (covered under warranty). I still have two 2004s (2500 & 3500) that have never had a problem. In addition, I have three Jeeps ('01 Wrangler & two '08 Liberties) and none of them have ever had a problem.
> 
> All of them are/were 4X4s. Between them, they have a total of 850K miles with 1 major problem... When I replace the 3500 next year, it will be a Dodge.


I like mine.Mines a 4x4 also.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

Rubberback said:


> I like mine.Mines a 4x4 also.


I have an 04 with 600k miles. The truck will make 1 million. Original AC that still blows cold. Going to need ball joints soon.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

I put my vin in and there were no outstanding recalls. That's good news because I want to keep mine. It's paid for and I have had zero problems. 2010 1500 4x4 with a hemi. It has 140,000 miles on it. My 03 with a hemi ran a quarter of a million miles before it took a dump. It was because my son had the oil changed and they didn't put enough oil back in it. The hemi takes 7 quarts. I am going to have to side with Rubberback, I love my Dodge. I tow a 22' center console all over and have had no issues with the tranny. It has even towed a 26' cabin cruiser on occasion without issues. I have owned Fords and Chevys as well and would buy another one for the right deal.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

whiskey1 said:


> I have an 04 with 600k miles. The truck will make 1 million. Original AC that still blows cold. Going to need ball joints soon.


That's impressive, gas or diesel?

Sent from my A1-840FHD using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Bottom line you either get a good one or a bad one. If its a bad one they should fix it. But they don't. Like I said I could write a book on all of em. They either sux or go forever, you never know.


----------

